# Hopper - S238/Joey S286 Software Experiences/Bugs



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Got it this AM. One thing I see is that it fixed a bug in CC. CC now works on both active tuners.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

S234->S237->S238.....why am I still stuck on S234?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

It takes a while for Dish to roll out the sw. S237 was halted due to issues. S238 is just now beginning to appear. It too may be in limited roll out at first.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

LtMunst said:


> S234->S237->S238.....why am I still stuck on S234?


If you will check my posts here, you'll find the criteria what define the STB pool of update.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I got it on one hopper and two joeys. 2nd hopper still on 234. When using the DVR button on the Joeys am I supposed to be able to access both hoppers from a Joey like I can from the hopper?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

bigdog9586;3184761 said:


> I got it on one hopper and two joeys. 2nd hopper still on 234. When using the DVR button on the Joeys am I supposed to be able to access both hoppers from a Joey like I can from the hopper?


Yes but if the hopper sw versions are different like yours, you may run into this problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Current spools:

```
PID=08E5h
 DownloadID: C4TC (00/00)
 Upgrading FW :
 S238 :'AAA1'-'BDA1','S040'-'S237'
 S238 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''AAA1'-'BDA1','S040'-'S238'
 New FW: 'S238'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [524 devices]
```


```
PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 5ANA
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S238 :'AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S237'
 S238 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S238'
 New FW: 'S238'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: 
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}   R1881149252-R1881356492
```


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

P Smith;3184895 said:


> Current spools:
> PID=08E5h
> DownloadID: C4TC (00/00)
> Upgrading FW :
> ...


Are you a robot or computerized human being? just kidding, no but seriously all I had to know was SW version for hopper or Joey not all that jibber jabber coding like a PC error or BSOD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

acostapimps said:


> Are you a robot or computerized human being? just kidding, no but seriously all I had to know was SW version for hopper or Joey not all that jibber jabber coding like a PC error or BSOD.


Sorry, if it's about your grade , I'm expecting your and other non-techie guys will just skip it. Especially, if knowing such info posting here for many years.

PS. The filter/script is written on "natural" language for DVR's Linux program, by engineers.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Personally, I like all the nitty-gritty details. Please moar :lol: !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

3HaloODST said:


> Personally, I like all the nitty-gritty details. Please moar :lol: !


OK.

```
PID=08E5h [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]-> PID is sub-stream ID what allow to select packets belong to the FW[/COLOR]
 DownloadID: C4TC [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]--> unique ID for each FW spool[/COLOR]
 Upgrading FW :
 S238 :'AAA1'-'BDA1','S040'-'S237' [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]-> 1st part of new version: applied to old versions, ranges concatenated by OR [/COLOR]
 S238 :'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''AAA1'-'BDA1','S040'-'S238' [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]-> 2nd part of new version: applied to old BootStrap IDs AND FW ranges concatenated by OR[/COLOR] 
 New FW: 'S238'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [COLOR="RoyalBlue"]-> final filter by BS IDs, BC IDs and serial numbers [CAIDs][/COLOR]
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} [524 devices]
```


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Wish this forum had "likes." 

I already knew all that, after seeing your posts through the months, but that should help others figure it out that care to know  .


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Still nothing here on either hopper, did they suspend again? Apologize if this is answered in the posted code.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

We'll know within a couple of weeks  .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

david_jr said:


> Still nothing here on either hopper, did they suspend again? Apologize if this is answered in the posted code.


Is your H's CAID fall in the range: R1881149252-R1881356492 ?


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

No. R188165. Now I understand a bit better the code. THX


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

david_jr said:


> No. R188165. Now I understand a bit better the code. THX


just wait, perhaps this week they will change the range ...


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

I've got the 238 update and I'm still having the persistent, roving "Your remote is set up to control a different device" message at times. I haven't figured out how to fix it. I tried pressing the DVR button, which of course brings up the DVR menu. I've tried powering it off and on using the power button on the remote (which of course has to mean I'm in Sat mode on the remote, right?!?!?) to no avail. Very annoying. After a minute of button presses, I can usually make it go away, but I wish they would fix this.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

menu - settings - diagnostics - mode reminder - off - save


----------



## 515917 (Feb 25, 2013)

P Smith said:


> ```
> PID=08E4h
> DownloadID: 5ANA
> Upgrading FW [2]:
> ...


I don't know anything about these "spools" but If I understand this correctly R1881149252-R1881356492 is the range of receivers that are currently able to download S238. Thanks for the info, I really want 238 on my other Hopper. So badly that every morning I wake up and the 1st thing I do is check the s/w version (wife thinks I'm nuts). At least now I know I'm not in the range so I don't have to check for awhile.

How often does Dish refresh these spools?

Will you continue to update this post with the current spool info?

Just out of curiosity, how do you know this?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check post#11 how-to-parse the complicated filter
- how often ? no rules - dish mostly doing that basing on feedback and how are severe bugs in each new version; it could be canceled and new one will come later
- can't answer that question ... totally depend on my mood 
- reading bytes and bits from sat streams


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GooMan said:


> ..
> Will you continue to update this post with the current spool info?
> ...


Here is update: bad news for ppl waiting S2.38 - there are two gamma versions CFB1 and BFA1 for same 100+ DVRs; BFA1 is superseding S2.38, CFB1 is superseding BFA1.


----------



## 515917 (Feb 25, 2013)

My other Hopper finally received 238 last night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

GooMan said:


> My other Hopper finally received 238 last night.


Sometimes they do short time spool midnight - it's hard to catch if you are not watching the FW streams 24/7.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

P Smith;3187097 said:


> Here is update: bad news for ppl waiting S2.38 - there are two gamma versions CFB1 and BFA1 for same 100+ DVRs; BFA1 is superseding S2.38, CFB1 is superseding BFA1.


That sounds like beta, no production sw. No one besides internal would get those labels, everyone will get s238.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If I read Mr Smith correctly, the "bad news" would be that DISH has gone back to beta labels in testing. That does not mean that S238 will not roll out to customers as DISH works on "the next thing". But it is nice to see software start to roll to the masses before DISH moves on.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Test groups always receive beta labels and then the final public version prior to public release. This isn't anything new or different from how it always goes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update:

```
PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 5CNA
 Upgrading FW:
 S238:'AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S237'
 S238:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S238'
 New FW: 'S238'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813} R1881149252-R1881554272
```


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I've posted this issue in the S304 thread, but since it is related to the Joey I'll post here as well.

My problem is that the Save Series command in PTAT does not work properly when done from a Joey (S286) along with a Hopper w/sling (S304). The Save Series only saves the current episode and does not set a recurring timer. The Save Series command does work properly when done from the Hopper w/sling directly.

This is not an issue with the Joey (S286) and a regular Hopper (S234).


----------



## Ramer84015 (Sep 24, 2006)

Happy to report the freezing/pixilization when using red button to change channels during PTAT on the Joey that started with S234 has been fixed with S238


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nobody is commenting on the added menus/option reminders "TV viewing status" (red button) and "Apps" (blue button) on the top banner?
Not sure what to make of those, personally I don't see why they'd be there. But don't bother me either.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Updated spool at 129W:

```
PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 5DNA
 Upgrading FW:
 S238:'AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S237'
 S238:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S238'
 New FW: 'S238'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}  R1881149252-R1884006265
```


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

renpar61 said:


> Nobody is commenting on the added menus/option reminders "TV viewing status" (red button) and "Apps" (blue button) on the top banner?
> Not sure what to make of those, personally I don't see why they'd be there. But don't bother me either.


Personally I dislike them......


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Those buttons worked before now they just show there. It also says under tuner status "watching" and "watching PIP" for 2nd tuner.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

For now they are two sore thumbs on the banner.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The features were there before being shown on the banner. Perhaps being on the banner more people will know that they are there.

I generally do not use the red button ... I just change channels like on a normal receiver. If all the tuners are in use the red button screen appears. I knew of the blue button but have forgotten that it is there.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would think the screensaver reminder is more invasive into customer's brain to teach about the colored button's assignment


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

I like the red button because it helps me use the swap button better. I don't mind it showing in the banner it's only there for a few seconds. I can imagine it will help Dish in the long run or they wouldn't have bothered making the change. It wouldn't surprise me if many Hopper customers still don't know all the features.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

I like and use the red, blue and yellow buttons. All make for a more convenient operation.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Other than the addition to the banner the only thing I've
noticed in the week I've had 238 is my Seagate HD no longer frequently disappears.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Mine hasn't dropped since I got S238.


----------



## nickz (Sep 3, 2012)

Hopper reverts back to "My Channels" every night now. Ugh.


----------



## GeneG (Jun 7, 2007)

What were you set to before it now reverts to my channels?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Slow expansion of CAID numbers:

```
PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 5ENA
 Upgrading FW:
 S238:'AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S237'
 S238:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''AAA1'-'BDA1','S100'-'S238'
 New FW: 'S238'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}  R1881149252-R1884191137 plus one
```


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Word on the street is that everyone should have S238 by Friday morning.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

nickz said:


> Hopper reverts back to "My Channels" every night now. Ugh.


Mine was doing that after the update also. Yesterday I set the guide on the favorite list of choice and did a power cord reset. This morning it was still on the list of my choice.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

olguy said:


> Mine was doing that after the update also. Yesterday I set the guide on the favorite list of choice and did a power cord reset. This morning it was still on the list of my choice.


It looks like it always reverts to a specific channel list. I consider this a bug. It should always keep the last selected list, until changed. For me it's not the case.
For example, if I wanted to browse my OTA channels with CH+ CH- and I select that list, after the first channel change it reverts to my list of choice automatically. Resets won't help.

BTW, since the last update I've noticed several auto resets while watching. Never happened before.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> S234->S237->S238.....why am I still stuck on S234?


Be sure all your receivers (Hopper & Joeys) are on standby overnight. If any are on then that may block the software upgrade.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been waiting to post this in case it jinxes me but with S238 on both Hoppers now I will say it appears to have fixed the problem with both Hoppers losing internet connection everyday: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=212175. When I go into Network setup for the Ethernet port on both Hoppers it still says DHCP Failed, but both have their legitimate IP Addresses, both show connected to the internet and I can access both via the remote app or website. :joy:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

olguy said:


> Mine was doing that after the update also. Yesterday I set the guide on the favorite list of choice and did a power cord reset. This morning it was still on the list of my choice.


And this morning the guide defaulted to My Channels again. No fix yet I suppose.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

olguy said:


> And this morning the guide defaulted to My Channels again. No fix yet I suppose.


Mine too and I'm having to reboot the EHD twice a week.....progress...?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

olguy said:


> And this morning the guide defaulted to My Channels again. No fix yet I suppose.


I thought that was a feature, not a bug?


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

James Long said:


> I thought that was a feature, not a bug?


I don't know if I would call it a "feature," but it's certainly intentional, and will not be "fixed."


----------



## productofusa (Jul 28, 2012)

3HaloODST said:


> I don't know if I would call it a "feature," but it's certainly intentional, and will not be "fixed."


Ive noticed Dish is inserting (moving?) more of their channels into different places in the guide (my channels) where previously they didn't exist, its obvious you wouldn't see these if this "feature" didn't exist and their subscribers were only surfing on user generated "favorite" lists.

My take is while it may not be convenient for the user it could potentially generate more revenue for Dish.

[takes off tinfoil hat/]


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

olguy said:


> And this morning the guide defaulted to My Channels again. No fix yet I suppose.


FWIW the guide does seem to stay on My HD channels. I know that's not the same as a customized favorites list but it's better than going to My channels like my 922 did even when using My HD channels. Since I mostly watch HD anyway that guide does the job.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

My guide has remained on my selected favorite list for the last couple of days. Maybe the My Channel "feature" broke on mine. :lol: And the EHD has been visible continuously since this last update.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I may have spoken too soon. The Hopper guide was switched to My Channels last night, not My HD. Also my Hopper still loses sight of one or both EHD's just about every day. 

So far the only thing S238 has done for me is add a couple of colorful buttons to my banner display


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you disable standby mode in each EHD ?


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

P Smith said:


> did you disable standby mode in each EHD ?


Not that again. I actually did try to do it but the two WD drives that I have do not have the WD Smartware that gives a user control panel with one of the options being standby mode on/off. I don't know of any other way to turn it off.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Linux, hdparm or hdparam utility


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Well that's not going to happen. You might as well be speaking Chinese to me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's not that hard for newbie, just be focused: download Linux [Ubuntu] distro - ISO image; burn CD/DVD with it; reboot your PC and boot from the CD; select: run Linux from the CD; open Terminal window; run "fdisk -l" and discover from its list your HDD designator, like "sdb"; run in same Terminal window "hdparm -s0 /dev/sdb". Done !

PS. If you did pick wrong disk, don't worry - it will not change anything. Try again.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

the utility may be downloaded from wdc.com
it is installed on a pc
after plugging in the external usb drive
i used to turn off the spin-down routine


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

would be interesting to know: is the utility changed a flag in HDD's FW or in the enclosure's controller ?


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

my drive is a WD external drive so it must change the firmware.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you'll look inside of the enclosure, you'll find its own controller


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

I too had to disable sleep on my Seagate drives. Download the utility for my Windows PC, install it just long enough to change the drive configuration, and then promptly uninstall their craptastic software...


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ray_Schwarz said:


> the utility may be downloaded from wdc.com
> it is installed on a pc
> after plugging in the external usb drive
> i used to turn off the spin-down routine


Is this the WD Smartware that comes pre-loaded on some drives? The drive that I keep connected to my computer had this and I can use it to turn off sleep mode on that drive but since it never has had any problems there wasn't a need to do that. When I connect either of the two drives that I use on the Hopper the Smartware does not recognize them. Even after re-formatting a third WD Essential drive that was connected to my 211 before the upgrade the Smartware does not see that one either.

My other concern with doing anything on the computer with the two drives is a possible auto re-format that could erase the hundreds of movies that I have stored on them.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

scaesare said:


> I too had to disable sleep on my Seagate drives. Download the utility for my Windows PC, install it just long enough to change the drive configuration, and then promptly uninstall their craptastic software...


Did disabling sleep mode on them completely make the problem go away? I have been following a lot of threads on this subject for a couple of years and have yet to read a post from someone that proclaimed an immediate cure after turning off sleep mode.

Sorry I hope I'm not steering this thread off topic.


----------



## scaesare (Oct 13, 2005)

JeffN9 said:


> Did disabling sleep mode on them completely make the problem go away? I have been following a lot of threads on this subject for a couple of years and have yet to read a post from someone that proclaimed an immediate cure after turning off sleep mode.
> 
> Sorry I hope I'm not steering this thread off topic.


For me it has. I had a 622 and 722 previously, and had an EHD on each. One I used actively, and disabled sleep on it 2-3 years ago, and it was fine ever since.

The other drive on the other unit I had just used to temporarily move some programs around... and I never bothered to disable sleep because I didn't use the drive in normal course. The DVR lost sight of it after a few hours every time.

When I replaced the older units with my pair of Hoppers a couple of weeks ago, I took the opportunity to disable sleep on the second EHD as well, and it's been solid ever since...

Hope that helps.

-sc


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

One of the two drives that I' am currently using on the Hopper(1tb WD Essential) was originally used on a 622 that I had at the time. Not once did I ever have any problems with that set up. Once I upgraded to a 922 however the receiver lost sight of the EHD about every other day. Now that I have upgraded to a Hopper the same exact problem seems to have followed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you should disable spin-down and see if it help ...


----------



## nickz (Sep 3, 2012)

3HaloODST said:


> I don't know if I would call it a "feature," but it's certainly intentional, and will not be "fixed."


It was fixed in the last software. It's broken again.


----------

